# الفرق بين المهندس والفني ( شهادة معهد)



## م.محمد الحفار (4 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 

لقد شاهدت الكثير من المواضيع طرحت بخصوص هذا الموضوع ومن خلال دراستي في المعهد والكلية ومن وجهة نظري فان الفرق بين المهندس والفني يكمن في الامور التالية :
من ناحية سوق العمل :
1. الفني محبوب من قبل الشركة اكثر من المهندس بسبب :
أ. التواضع : الفني متواضع اكثر من المهندس 
ب.الراتب : المهندس حديث التخرج لا يرضى براتب أقل من 12000ل.س (240 دولار)شهريا
بينما راتب الفني (8000 ل.س ) بحدود 160 دولار شهريا على الرغم من أن الخبرة متقاربة جدا

2. مجال العمل في الشركة : الفني ينحصر مجال عمله في الشركة على الصيانة والمبيعات فقط
بينما المهندس بالاضافة الى المبيعات والصيانة فهو يعمل على وضع دفتر شروط للجهاز الطبي بالاضافة الى اقامة الدورات التدريبية والسفر الى الخارج وذلك بسبب فرق الشهادة وليس بسبب الخبرة حيث ان الفني يكون قادر على تحقيق ذلك 
من ناحية الدراسة :
دراسة المعهد موجهة بشكل مباشر الى سوق العمل بينما دراسة الكلية موجهة بشكل مباشر الى التدريس الاكاديمي والتطوير وبشكل غير مباشرة الى سوق العمل 

من ناحية التطوير :
الفني غير قادر على تطوير أو ابتكار جهاز الطبي لانه لا يمتلك المعلومات الكافية لتحقيق ذلك بينما المهندس يمتلك المعلومات الكافية لتحقيق ذلك

من ناحية التفكير المنطقي لحل المشاكل :
المهندس يكون له منطقية أكثر لحل المشاكل من الفني اي ان المهندس يعرف سبب المشكلة ومن ثم حلها واما الفني فانه يعرف المشكلة وكيفية حلها ولكن مصدر المشكلة لا يعرفه بسبب قلة المعلومات المتوفرة لديه من الناحية الطبية والهندسية


----------



## saboun (4 أبريل 2008)

تعريف مميز اذا تحدثنا بلغة المنطق... أما بلغة سوق العمل فأعتقد أن القدرات الفردية هى التى تفرض نفوذها على المنطق. فقدرات الفرد ومهارته فى استغلال ما تعلمه هو من يفرض نفسه على الشركات وليس الحب والبغض.
ولك منى الشكر والاحترام.


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (4 أبريل 2008)

كلامك اجمل من الجميل
ولكن الفني سوف يحتاج الى جهد كبير ليصل الى المرحلة الهندسية في مجال التطوير وحل المشاكل
وشكرا على المشاركة


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (4 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية
شو رأيك إذا تعاون الفني مع المهندس ؟


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (4 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا
من المؤكد ان روح التعاون مطلوبة بين المهندس والفني ولكن المهندس في الشركة يعتبر حاله هو القائد والفني هو المقاد 

وشكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## مهندس نورس (4 أبريل 2008)

من خلال اطلاعي على واقع المهندس الطبي في وطننا العربي وجدت انهما وجهان لعملة واحدة .

لافرق بينهما , فقط الاسم .

هذا الفرق فقط في مجال الهندسة الطبية أما باقي فروع الهندسة هناك فرق كبير .


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (5 أبريل 2008)

حقيقة لااعرف اخي محمد من اين جئت بمقولة ان الفني محبوب من الشركة لانه متواضع . هذا يعني انك اسبغت صفة عدم التواضع علي كل المهندسين . اما في مجال العمل من النادر ان تجد الفني يعمل في المبيعات هذا علي الاقل عندنا في السودان.


----------



## مداد الأفكار (6 أبريل 2008)

بودي لو حددت جانب واحد وتكلمت فيه

لكن الاحكام العامة تسبب الكثير من الاشكالات عادتا

تقبل مروري


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (6 أبريل 2008)

الفرق فقط في مجال الهندسة الطبية


----------



## مهندس بلال (10 أبريل 2008)

برأيي حبيبنا محمد , من واقع التجربة العملية اللي عم عيشها و اللي شفتها بكتير كتير شركات , انو ما في فرق غير بالمهارات الشخصية , فقط

من ناحية المبيعات و التجهيزات , ما في فرق ......... و كتير أحيان , بكون البائع و صاحب التجهيزات و واضع دفاتر الشروط و العروض مو مهندس و لا خريج معهد طبي , بكون شخص دراستو مختلفة تماما عن الطبية و ما لها علاقة بالطبية و عم حاكيك هالشغلة من وجهة نظر عملية و تجربة شخصية .

من ناحية الصيانة , الشركات بتفضل : صاحب الخبرة و المهارات ( كومبيوتر , الكتورنيات ,لغات ...... ) , بغض النظر عن خريج " هندسة طبية , معهد هندسة طبية , هندسة الكترون ........ "

_ولكن المهندس في الشركة يعتبر حاله هو القائد والفني هو المقاد _

_حسب المهارة و الخبرة يا صديقي ._




موضوع حلو تشكر عليه صديقي


----------



## اشرف تبريد (10 أبريل 2008)

اعتقد ان الفرق هو
من منهما اكثر 
مهارات
اخلاقيات
فنيات
واعتقد ان كلاهما مكمل للاخر


----------



## saboun (11 أبريل 2008)

كلامكم أكثر من رائع .... ودعونى أضيف أن الشهادة ماهى الا فرصة للتأهيل للعمل بالمجال و رخصة للعمل الميدانى حتى يتم حفظ التخصصات وتنفرد المهارات والقدرات الفردية بالتمييز بين فرد وأخر.
كما يمثل البحث والاطلاع والخبرات بثقل الموهبة والمهارة . ونحن جميعا هنا فى هذا المنتدى الرائع للوصول لهذا الهدف .
ولكم منى كل احترام


----------



## belal-alsharaa (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكور جدا يا مهندس محمد على هالمعلومات


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (12 أبريل 2008)

مرحبا
أخي المهندس بلال
(برأيي حبيبنا محمد , من واقع التجربة العملية اللي عم عيشها و اللي شفتها بكتير كتير شركات , انو ما في فرق غير بالمهارات الشخصية , فقط)
انت بكلامك عم تشجعني اترك الكلية واروح أشتغل بشهادة المعهد 

بس اكيد العم يدرس خمس سنين مو مثل عم يدرس سنتين
يعني خليني اوضح اكثر بالمقارنة بين مواد المعهد ومواد الكلية

من ناحية الالكترونية والكهربائية والتجهيزات الطبية المستوى واحد

ولكن المواد الموجودة في الكلية وغير موجودة في المعهد هي :
1. مواد طبية
2.حقول كهرطيسية
3.علم مواد
4. معالجة صور طبية
5. معالجة اشارة
6. تحكم الي
. نمذجة ومحاكاة
8.اعضاء صناعية
9.هندسة مشافي
10. ادراة مشافي
11. معالجات صغرية
12. معالجة اشارة
13. ترموديناميك
14. قياسات ميكانيكية
15.لغات البرمجة
16. رياضيات
17. الكيمياء الحيوية


وبالتالي فان الفني ينقصه الكثير من الجوانب التي يجب ان يغطيها


----------



## المهندس عمووور (12 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك عنا خيرا


----------



## مهندس بلال (13 أبريل 2008)

و الله باين أنا اللي رح اترك الكلية يا محمد هههههههههه

يا ميت هلا بالصديق و الزميل الطيب ......... ايه حبيبنا , رح قلك شغلة , دور على معظم مدراء الشركات الخاصة و على معظم شباب المبيعات بالشركات , رح تلاقيهون ما الهون علاقة بالطبية .

شغلة تانية , انا كل حكيي ضمن مبيعات الأجهزة الطبية , و ضمن الصيانة .

في شي كتير حلو باختصاص الطبية و موجود الحمد لله ببلدنا , و اللي هو هندسة المشافي , هادا أكيد خص نص للمهندسين 

بس اكيد العم يدرس خمس سنين مو مثل عم يدرس سنتين


حكيك صحيح محمد , بس المشكلة مو دراسة ! بكرا انشا الله بتتخرج و بتعزمنا على هيكيه , شي عزيمة مرتبة حلوان التخرج ( لك وين حلوان التخرج من المعهد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! ) و بتفوت بمجال الشغل , و بتعرف انو اذا فتت مبيعات, سدقني يا صديقي الخمس سنين ما رح تستفيد منون شي .

و برجع بقول : فقط في مجال الشغل !

الفرق رح يكون بالراتب , بالمركز الاجتماعي .


لأنو رح تلاقي خريج الكليات و المعاهد التانية عم يشتغل نفس الشغل تبعك .

يعني مثلا , مادة معالجة الاشارة , أنا كتير بحبها هالمادة , بس يا صديقي , اذا كنت مبيعات , ما رح تتعالج أي اشارة غير اشارة نبرة صوتك و انت عم تحكي مع الطبيب و المهندس لتقنعهن بالجهاز , و اذا بالصيانة , الصيانة هون بتتطلب فقط قراءة للكاتالوك , معرفة بالالكترونيات , منطقية بالحل ........ و حتى الاشارات اللي بدك تعالجها اذا عم نحكي بمجال جهاز الكتروني , ما رح تحتاج أبدا للمادة المذكورة لأنو المعالجات و الحل رح يكون شي من معرفتك و شي من المعلومات الالكترونية المطلوب توفرها للمواد اللي عم تشتغل عليها .

بس اذا الله يسرلك تشتغل بموضوع هندسة المشافي , و اعملتلك شي مشفى و بعدين بتوظفني فيها بطريقك , ساعتها , انت عم تشتغل مية بالمية بمجالك .

اما بخارج مجال الشغل , أكيد لمهندس فوق خريج المعهد بكتير كتير , فرق المواد و السنوات ,_ معرفة و قدرة على بالتصميم!_

هادا كلو , برأيي المتواضع , و من تجارب شخصية اللي عم شوفها ببلدي هون , و الله أعلم


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (14 أبريل 2008)

حبيب قلبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
شي عزيمة مرتبة حلوان التخرج ( لك وين حلوان التخرج من المعهد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!! )
تكرم عيونك ( المهندس بلال) أمتى ما بدك ونقي المطعم لبدك ياه ( طبعا غير أبو كمال).
وكلامك كله صح.
وعندي مثال صغير لاوضحلك شو الفرق بين المهندس والفني
هلق أذا انت ذهبت بدك تقابل الوزير شو بتقول لسكرتارية معك المهندس بلال وبدي أقابل الوزير)وبالتالي سوف يقابك الوزير واما لما بتروح وبتقول لسكرتارية معك الفني بلال(طبعا أنت أكبر قدر) فراح يقابلك مساعد الوزير

وبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## محمد قهوة (14 أبريل 2008)

شكر يامهندس على هذه الاضافة ولكنى ارى ان الفرق الحقيقى لا يمكن الحكم عليه الا فى ارض الواقع حيث يوجد كفاءات عالية جدا فى مستوى بعض الفنيين والاثنين يكمل بعضهم البعض


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (14 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
اثبتت حياتنا اليومية اهمية الجانب العملي والتدريب المستمر حيث ان سرعه البديهيه وحل المشاكل يرتبط بل التجربة سواء العملية او التدريبية فاذا فرضنا ان المهندس قد حصل عمل اول حياته العملية بشكل فني اي كما لو كان خريج معهد اكيد منها سوف يستفيد امور كثيرة واولها هي معرفه المتطلبات الواقعية للعمل وبلتالي سوف يكون الحكم الحقيقي للوقت المنجز للمشروع او العمل المكلف به وبلتالي سوف يتميز بشكل كبير عن من لايملك تلك الخبرة بمعنى اخر امكانية المهندس من الناحية النظرية عالية جدا ولكن من الناحية العملية قليلة وبالتالي اذا لم يزج نفسه بعمل واقعي مباشر سوف يظل اسير الميز (الطاولة )والكرسي والغرفه لبقية حياته........وشكرا


----------



## مهندس بلال (15 أبريل 2008)

يا عيني عليك يا محمد ........ز و هادا بذاتو اللي أنا حكيتو لما قلت " الفرق رح يكون بالراتب , بالمركز الاجتماعي .

"

معناها اتفقنا يا صديقي ............ خلص يا سيدي بكرا بحكي معك و بحددلك العزيمة ..........

طططططططططططط

و هاي أحلى مشط لأحلى مهندس محمد حفار بكل الشرق الأوسط


----------



## omarin (15 أبريل 2008)

نقاش رائع تشكر و عليه .خصوصا محمد و بلال
ولا تنسونا بموضوع العزيمة....


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (16 أبريل 2008)

*مرحبا*

شكرا كثير على كل المشاركين في الموضوع

وكلكم معزومين عندي بس كل واحد يجيب غداءه معه

:67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67:


وان شاء الله ما بنختلف ابدا

المهندس:15:
الفني :3:
الانسان العادي :67:

بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أبريل 2008)

انا برأي الخبرة تلعب دورهااا في هذاا الموضوع 
لانو كثير من المهندسين التخرجين ليس لديهم اي خبرة عملية,وهي الاهم بالنسبة للجميع من المعرفة النظرية
فما الفائدة من انك تعرف القانون ولكن لا تستطيع تطبيقه
وبالنسبة للمعلومات النظرية فان الانترنت حل هذه المشكلة على ما اظن...
وشكراا لكم..


----------



## saboun (20 أبريل 2008)

أحب أضيف اعجابى بالنقاش الفعال بهذا الموضوع وأخص بالذكر الأخ / أسامة نعمان رشيد على ملاحظته القيمة وكذلك بقية الزملاء المحترمين و رئيس الموضوع المهندس/ محمد الحفار


----------



## محمد قهوة (23 أبريل 2008)

فى مجال الاجهزة الطبيه هما مكملان لبعض


----------



## وائل فوكس (26 أبريل 2008)

الحقيقة لكل مجتهد نصيب والمخلص في عملة هو الافضل ليس بالشهادات لكن بفضل اللة وتوفيقة


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (26 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_ahmed2005 (22 مايو 2008)

الصراحة انا شايف ان هما متعونين معا بعض من واقع العمل


----------



## غدات ليبيا (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكور اخي على التعريف ..نظريا اوافقك في الرأي بينما الواقع فإن كل شخصية لها بنيتها الخاصة و الخاصة جدا فقد تجد مهندس ليس لديه اي نبذة تطورية حول مجال العمل بينما قد تجد فني مبدع و خلاق و قادر على التوصل إلى حقائق علمية جمة من خلال فكرة بسيطة قد تكون عابرة في المنهج الذي درسه في المعهد وقد تجد العكس صحيح أيضا.. ففي نظري فأن الفرق بين المهندس و الفني هو الفرق في المهارات و القدرات الفردية بيد أن المهندس له تسهيلات و تيسير سبل العمل و تأهيلات لإكمال الدراسات العليا و فرص ميدانية أكثر من الفني.. و أعني بقولي أن لكل قاعدة شواذ.. و جزاكم الله خيرا جزيلا 
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## غدات ليبيا (24 مايو 2008)

مشكور على دعوة الغذاء ..و صحتين للجميع ..:2: (هل لي أن أصطحب صديقتي معي أم ممنوع اصطحاب الغير المشتركين في الملتقى)؟؟


----------



## غدات ليبيا (24 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا و و فقنا الله و أياكم لصالح العمال...


----------



## المهندس بلكس (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## امين عبد الحميد (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخوكم مهندس اشعة من مصر واعمل فى ليبيا ارى ان الفرق بين المهندس والفنى كبير ومن واقع الشغل وليس عن توقع 
بالنسبة للشركة فى المكانة الاولى يلزمها الشغل ونتيجتة 
واعتقد ان المهندس من خلال الدراسة يتعلم كييفة التفكير بالطريقة العلمية والصحيحة والوصول الى النتيجة 
وكيفية التطوير والاضافة 
والفنى لة دورة فى الشركة والمهندس له دورة وكلا منهم يكمل الاخر 
والشهادة ليست مجرد اثبات لكن الحصول على الشهادة شىء ليس من السهل لان الحصول عليها ياتى بعد مجهود وسهر والا كان كل الفنيين حصلوا على الشهادة


----------



## saboun (25 يوليو 2008)

الحقيقة أحب أسجل هنا ترحيبنا بالمهندس من مصر أمين عبد الحميد وكلامك كله جميل ولكن لى ملاحظة على أخر سبعة كلمات فى مداخلتك وأرجو توضيحها لى و للزملاء وهى:
.........(والا كان كل الفنيين حصلوا على الشهادة)..............
هل معنى ذلك أن الفنى ليس له العقلية التى تتيح له الحصول على الشهادة 
ان كان كذلك ؟ ؟؟؟ نرجو التوضيح 
وان كان الموضوع أن ظروفه الاقتصادية أو الاجتماعية حالت دون حصوله على الشهادة وهذا ليس ذنبه 
فأرجو منك اليوم أنا وانت وجميع المشاركين أن نصلى ركعتين شكر لله أن وفر لنا الظروف التى سمحت لنا بالحصول على الشهادة فيما حرم منها أخرين .


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (26 يوليو 2008)

الله يباركل يا مهندس محمد الحفار ع الكلام الجامد دا


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (1 أغسطس 2008)

حبيب قلبي م.أحمد زاكر


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (2 أغسطس 2008)

مرحبا
من المؤكد ان روح التعاون مطلوبة بين المهندس والفني ولكن المهندس في الشركة يعتبر حاله هو القائد والفني هو المقاد 

وشكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## التوزري (2 أغسطس 2008)

جمعوا و لا تفرقوا


----------



## bu3mmar (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخ محمد

موضوع رائع

انا فني صيانة اجهزة طبية ولكن حاليا مع الاسف شديد لست في هذا المجال
صحيح ان المهندس من الناحية العلمية ملغم اكثر بكثير من الفني ولكن في ميدان العمل لافرق بينهما الا اللهم في مجال التصميم و وصناعة الاجهزة
و انه لاشك ان الفني فقط يشخص المشكلة و طريقة الحل و لا يعرف اسبابه و خفاياه و هذه المشكلة موجودة عند اغلب الفنيين في كافة التخصصات و لكن للعلم انه كثيرا من الفنيين يزيدون خبراتهم العلمية بقراءة الكتب و حتى الكتب الاكاديمية و متابعة كل ماهو جديد.
ولكن في النهاية كما قال الاخ بلال ان الفرق فقط في الراتب و و المركز الاجتماعي

ودمتم بود


----------



## باسل احمد ابراهيم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخى الكريم انت تتكلم وكان المهندس يمتلك عقلين بينما الفنى يمتلك عقل واحد ونسيت ان 90%من دراستك العلمية ليس لها اى علاقة بعملك وكلها مواد حشو اتقى الله وبلاش اسلوب الكبر دة وافتكر ان اللى علمك فنى والله يسامح مكتب التنسيق


----------



## فهد الفهاد (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي محمدعلى هذه المعلومات لكن عندي ملاحظه كيف تجي 8000 ل س عند160دولار


----------



## المهندس الطبي (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي محمد اشكرك على هذه المشاركة الرائعة

ولكن اخالفك الراي فيها 
حيث ان ليس كل الفنيين متواضعيين وليس كل المهندسيين غير متواضعيين
فقط ياتي مهندس جديد الى شركة وتجد ان الخبير في الشركة فني ولكن عنده الخبرة الاكبر فتجده في بعض الاحيان ينظر بتكبر على المهندس حيث انه عنده الخبرة ( وكل ما دق الكوز في الجرة بقلو شو هالهندسة اللي عندك)

طبعا كلامي ليس على جميع الفنيين

كذلك المهندس مرغوب اكثر لانه مثلا عندنا في الخليج عندما يطلبون تدريب على جهاز معين يطلبون ( وهذا شرط في العقد ) ان يكون المدرب مهندس حاصل على شهادة من الشركة الام بالتدريب

فلو كانت كل الشركة فنيين خبراء بدون مهندس لا يستطيعون تأمين التدريب اللازم ( ليس بسبب نقص خبرة الفني لا ولكن شروط هي التي تفرض نفسها) ولذلك تجد ان راتب المهندس اعلى

ولا تنسى اخي الكريم ان الفني يدرس سنتين فقط ثم ينطلق في السوق بينما المهندس يحتاج الى 5 سنوات ( على الاقل ) ليستطيع فقط تقديم السيرة الذاتية للشركات ( غالبا دون وجود خبرة بسبب الجامعة )

وبعدين يا اخي انا عندي بالشركة في عنا فنيين باخدوا امتر مني 

الامر يعتمد في النهاية على صاحب الشركة ومقدار الراتب الذي سيمنحه لك ( لا فني ولا هم يحزنون)

حيث انك بخبرتك تفرض نفسك وكم تريد من المال لقاء هذه الخبرة

ولا ننسى انه من غير المعقول ان يتقدم للشركة شخصان واحد فني والاخر مهندس حديثي التخرج واعطيهم نفس الراتب ( فرق عدد السنوات )
حتى لو كان الفني يفهم اكتر من المهندس مع مرور السنوات سيلاحظ صاحب الشركة هذا الامر وسيبقى على الشخص المفيد اكثر سواء كان مهندس او فني ( حيث انه الشخص الغير مفيد سيكون مجرد مال ضائع للشركة عليه دون فائدة )


شكرا لك مرة اخرى وارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت

وخلينا نشوفك


----------



## التوزري (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الحقيقة ان الهندسة و الفنون راحت مع الاسلاف القدامى 
اما الان فالكل تبع للتقنيات الحديثة


----------

